# space marine commandments



## CaptianEzekyleAbbadon (Feb 6, 2009)

1. Thou shalt not make fun of other chapter’s names. 
2. Orks are not "cute."
3. Thou shalt not make jokes about the Imperial Guard's weapons.
4. Thou shalt not replace the Librarian's staff with a magic wand.
5. Thou shalt not tip the Terminators over during battle.
6. Thou shalt not do Spock impersonations around Eldar.
7. C-3P0 is not a Necron ambassador.
8. You shall not dare others to eat Squigs.
9. No, you cannot "take the Titan for a spin."
10. Thou shalt not use thy multi-meltas to light campfires. (In a similar manner, thou shalt not use the Terminator Captain's chainfist to open tins of baked beans)
11. Thou shalt not bribe the Inquisitor to bring down Exterminatus on your ex-wife.
12. Thou shalt not refer to the Rhino transports as "pimp wagons," nor shalt thou use the phrase, "If the Rhino be rockin, don't come a knockin."
13. The Chapter Master is not a "drag."
14. Thou shall not use Power Swords to cut your food.
15. Thou shall not ask a Sister if you might "donate some of your own Gene-Seed."
16. Thou shall not throw soap at nurglings.
17. Thou shalt not put a "kick me" sign on the Golden Throne.
18. Thou shalt not refer to the Machine Spirit as "Cruise Control".
19. Thou shalt not unplug the Golden Throne just "for laughs".
20. Thou shalt not unplug the Golden Throne just "for laughs".
21. Thou shalt Notunplug the Golden Throne just "for laughs"...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

22. Thou Shalt not throw sticks for Space Wolves and yell "Fetch!"
23. Thou Shalt not go to fancy dress parties dressed as The Emperor, it gives off the wrong impression... 

(Think this should be in General 40k though btw :grin


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

One mention JUST ONE MENTION, of the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White Bike. And there will be consequences...


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

24. You won't ask the _Astropath_ to send a "Whazaaaaa" call to the _Chapter Master_.
25. You won't allude to the _scouts_ as "Diet-Marines"
26. You won't put bumper stickers to the _HQ Land Raider_, especially "I Brake for Chaos" or "My other tank is a Golden Throne".
27. You won't friendly swap your brother _Librarian_ with that nice _Black Templar Chaplain_... No, you won't.
28. No, _the nurglings_ ain't cute, and I won't even talk about the _Daemonettes_...***
29. You won't play russian roulette with _Imperial Guardsmen_. especially with bolter.
30. No, _Kharn_ isn't friendly waving at you from the battlefield's other side.


Well, I tried to come with my own sentences, but I'm not sure for the ***. I may have read something similar before.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

25: Thou shalt not ask for Tickets to the Black Crusade. It has nothing to do with My Chemical Romance.
26: Thou shalt not refer to Commander Dante's armour as 'bling'.
27: Thou shalt not mention the black and white space marine on the black and white bike.
28: Thou Shalt adopt an austrian accent when battleing The Necrons.
29: Thou shalt not attempt to use thy hawt moves on Eldar Howling Banshees. 
30: Thou shalt not pawn off thine wargear to procure monkish ale. As delicious and holy as monkish ale is thou do need thy wargear.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> 28: Thou Shalt adopt an austrian accent when battleing The Necrons.


I just love that one... :so_happy:

31. Thou shall not allude to your Chaplain as "Old Grumpy".
32. Thou shall not splash soap on a dreadnought visor and offer him to wash it for a small fee... especially just before an assault.
33. While in terminator armour, thou shall not wander the Sisters of battle camp asking for a "Sarah Connor". (Special dedicace to C59 :grin: )
34. Thou shall not mock the way the Sisters of Battle drive their Immolator.
35. Thou shall not refer to the Dark Angel paraphernalia as "near-orkish green".


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

36. Thou shalt not refer to neither the Blood Angels not the Dark Angels are "Christmas Tree toppers." Seriously thy body shall not be found. 
37. Thou shalt not dress like a blood thirster and jump out in front of the Chapter Master.
38. Thou shaly not refer to Brother Librarian Mephiston as 'Count Chocula.' 
39. Thou shalt not take pot shots at the Commisar.
40. Thou art not Brother Brian and neither is thy Wife.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

41. Thou shall not adopt blue, white and red chapter colours, unless ready to surrender...
42. Thou shall not drop itching powder in the Brother-Dreadnought compartment.
43. Thou shall not throw holy water at Mephiston.
44. Thou shall not sing "Who let the dog out" while battling the World Eaters with your brother-marines... especially on an open-channel.
45. Thou shall not throw a ball to a khorne hound... nor a Juggernaught...


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

46. Thine armour may be artificer but this does not make thou 'Pimp' and does not give thou the right to strut. 
47. Thou shalt not give copious amounts of narcotics to snotlings.
48. Thou shalt not compliment Dark Eldar Wyches by calling them 'Kinky'
49. Thy sisters in the Adeptus Sororitus do not wish to hear thy joke about the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White Bike. 
50. Neither do thy sisters in the Adeptus Sororitus wish to kiss thy wounded crotch better.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> 41. Thou shall not adopt blue, white and red chapter colours, unless ready to surrender...


Ahaha :grin: Nice to see you making jokes at your country's expense!! :good:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Ahaha :grin: Nice to see you making jokes at your country's expense!! :good:


If you want to give, you have to learn to receive too... :grin:

51. _Chaos Marine_ are not "all dark and gloomy and sad", they're the enemy.
52. Thou shall not ask the _Salamanders_ to "cool down".
53. Thou shall not arm-wrestle the _Imperial Guardsmen_. What would you do with an extra-arm anyway? Heretic!
54. Thou shall not trip the _Sentinels_ up. They're expensive.
55. Thou shall not blow your ultrasonic whistle near a _Space Wolf_ camp. never. trust me.


----------



## Nexus Satyr (Aug 4, 2009)

56. Thou shant look in to the Adptus Soritas locker room.
57. Thou shalt not use your power fist as a back scratcher.
58. You shalt not knock on a door with your chain fist.
59. Thou shant call the Ultramarines Smurfs, Smurs are not geneticly enhanced super douchbags.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

60. Thou shall not ask where is the famous scar of the _White Scars_.
61. Thou shall not offer to veteran _Dark Angel_ to help them cross the rod. Despite the appearance, they're not old ladies.
62. Thou shall not give bird seeds to _Imperial Fist's_, they're not canaries.
63. Thou shall not try to touch the snout of the _Space Wolf Long Fang_ to check on his health.
64. Thou shall not ask the _Black Templar Champion of the Emperor_ if you can borrow his "way cool" sword of his to clean the threads of your _Predator_.
65. Thou shall not give glasses to _Magnus_. (he wears only one lens by the way)


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

66. Thou art not a 'Sex bomb.'
67. Thou shalt not train a Termagaunt as a guard dog. 
68. Thou shalt not put a dress on statues of thy Primarch when drunk. 
69. If thou dost belong to the Ultramarines chapter thou shalt not put a dress and flowery bonnet on thy ACTUAL Primarch when drunk. 
70. Thou shalt not buy wargear on E-Bay.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

71. Thou shall not, under any circumstances 'bed down' a slannesh daemonette, no matter how much of a 'screamer' she is.
72. Thou shall not break wind in a terminators helmet before it is attatched
73. Thou shall not wear a 'cheer up emo kid' t-shirt into battle against the black legion
74. Thou shall not refer face to face to abbadon as 'ab-b-b-b-b-b-adon the d-d-d-d-d-ispolier', he will not see the funny side of it.
75. Just beacuse you can physically rip someones head off and shit down their throat, doesnt mean you should.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

76. Thou shall not refer to the _Eldars_ as "Those cute lady-guys".
77. Thou shall not ask _Ragnar Blackmane_ where "Cyclop and Jean Grey" are.
78. Thou shall not feed bird grains to _Kayvan Shrik_e.
79. Thou shall not sing "



" during an eloge of _Jagataï Khan_.
80. Thou shall not refer to _World Eaters_ as "a bit edgy".


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

81. Thou shall not tempt the grey knnights with a pet nurgling


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

82.thou shalt not call a power mall "thy pimp stick " nor will thou mount a 'wicked sub' in thou rhino


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

83. Thou shall not say "MC Hammer" when refering to _ Captain Lysander _from the _Imperial Fists_.
84. Thou shall not ask _Lord Dante_ if he's an enemy of Batman.
85. Thou shall not try to don that "way cool mint crusade armor pauldron" looted from a Chaos Space Marines like your pal from the Space Wolf 13th Company... He's got special rules...


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

thou shal not use thy powerfist for thy own pleasureable gain
thou shal not tell funny jokes about thou primark
thou shal not wear bling
thou shal not have "pimp races" on the chapters bikes
thou shal not fence with bloodletters
thou shal not attempt to get a pay rise from your chapter master


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

who the hell is the black and white marine!?

86. Thou shall not attempt to give a Death Guard a "flu shot"
87. Thou shall not stand on top of thou fortress and make faces at the Iron Warriors below you, believe me it's a bad idea
89. Thou shall not tease the Ultramarines and call them boy scouts, it hurts their feelings and they might cry
90. Thou shall not tell a Battlesister that her armor makes her butt look big, never ever do this
91. Thou shall not tell a World Eater to "lighten up" he will just kill you
92. Never call a Space Wolf a "good doggy"


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> who the hell is the black and white marine!?


Seeing as you asked...
There once was a Black and White Space Marine on a Black and White bike, and being the hero type person he was, wanted to marry the Chapter Master's daughter.

So he went up to the palace and the guard naturally enquired "Who goes there?", to which he replied "I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?" asked the guard, with a not unconsiderable amount of awe in his voice.

"Yes, I'm *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter," replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, if you complete three tasks, you may take my daughter's hand in marriage."

The commander told the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike. "Your first task is to slay the dragon on Xylon III."

On his way out the guard once again asked "Who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter."

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

The Black and White Space Marine then proceeded with ease to kill the dragon and six months later returned with the head of the foul beast.

On his way into the palace the guard enquired "who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass"

So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter" Replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes,*the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, if you complete three tasks, you may take my daughter's hand in marriage" The commander told the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike. "Your second task is to climb the highest peak on Desgrus Beta".

On his way out the guard once again asked "Who goes there"?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

The Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike easily climbed the mountain and returned 4 years later.

On his way into the palace the guard enquired "who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."
So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter" Replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike.

"OK, if you complete three tasks, you may take my daughter's hand in marriage" The commander told the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike. "Your third and final task is to swim across the acid lake outside the palace".

On his way out the guard once again asked "Who goes there"?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."

Once again the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike easily completed his task and returned to the palace for the final time.
On his way into the palace the guard enquired "who goes there?", to which he replied
"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry the commander's daughter".

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike."

"OK, pass."
So the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike proceeded up to the commander's chamber.

"Who goes there?" Asked the commander.

"I'm the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike and I want to marry your daughter" Replied the Black and White Space Marine.

"Not *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike?"

"Yes, *the* Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White bike, can I marry your daughter now?"

"Sure."


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

93. No, you shan't borrow the Mask of Sanguinus for Halloween.
94. You won't call the revered Adeptus Magos "Doctor Octopus".
95. You shall not add flatiron and washing machine to the Adepta Sororitas wargear list.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

96. No you cannot teepee Guilliman no matter how much fun it would be
97. There are no "friendly" butt smacks between marines and battlesisters
98. You shall not follow your brother librarian around thinking "can you hear me now?" in an attempt to make him go insane


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

99. You shan't steal the bucket of a _Grey Hunter_.
100. No, Brother Apothecary doesn't have "magic blue pills".
101. You shan't play "guess who" with Brother Apothecary while he's harvesting progenoid glands.
102. No, you may not move your service studs to your lips so "to look way cooler".
103. You shan't send pics of relaxing _Adeptas Sororitas_ via Astropath.
104. You won't pimp the _Predator_ by removing weapon sponsons so "as to alleviate air resistance".
105. You won't use the _Thunderhawk_ to track a banner taunting the enemies. Use rockets instead.


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

106: Thou Shall not insult a dreadnought (Mr. Dred Hurts
107: Thou shall Not have a Joy Ride in a land speeder
108: Thou shall Not use the Strike Cruiser's Orbital Bombardments on Any chapter planet
109: Though Shall not join a chaos legion for "fun"
110: do not make fun of the dark angels Robes by calling the Skirts!


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thou shall not mention the black-and-white-bike to the Adeptus Mechanicus....expecially not the one with the black-and-white-marine on it.
Thou shall not refer to the sisters as "babes"
Thou shalll not beg for your mommy
Thou shall not refer to the golden throne as a "toilet"
Thou shall not threaten wulfen with silver
Thou shall not refer to a runic totem as the "holy fetching stick"
Thou shall not replace a guard's lasgun with a flashlight....though there is no difference, it's just not nice...
Thou shall not put a purple shirt in the Dark Angels laundry
Thou shall not give insults about high-ranking officials....on an open link....
Thou shall not shave a passed out Space Wolves beard...
Thou shall not talk about the fight club

Edit:


BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> who the hell is the black and white marine!?


OH NO! OH NOOOOOOO!

Thou shall not ask about the Black and white space marine on the black and white bike EVER!!!
Thou shall not try to marry the commander's daughter


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

111.Thou shalt not tie a dreadnoughts legs together
112.Thou shalt not use a lightning claw as a toothpick
113.thou shalt not ask a necron "why the long face"
114.thou shalt not ask an ultramarine if he is feeling blue
115.thou shalt not call a plague marine fat or ask him if he wants an activia(to remove that bloated feeling
116.thou must not eat beans before entering a drop pod
117. thou shalt not sit on Logan Grimnars knee and ask for that new chainsword you have been looking at(and thou shalt not ask if he really has eldar making the toys)


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

118. Thou shalt not make 118-118 jokes nor shalt thou yell "Who wilt thou call?" 
119. We really mean it thou shalt not mention the Black and White Space Marine on the Black and White Bike. 
120. Thou shalt not fling guardsmen at the enemy. You will run out of guardsmen before the enemy runs out of ammo. 
121. Thou shalt not refer to Obliterator Cultists as "Tons 'O' Fun." 
122. Again thou shalt never EVER! EVER EVER EVER NEVER EVER Mention the Space marine on the black and white bike! Seriously we doth mean it! 
123. Thou shalt not refer to Jack THompson as an Inquisitor!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

124. Thou shalt not threaten Blood Angels with direct sunlight


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

125. Thou shall not refer to the _Imperial Assassin_ as "the Gimp".
126. Thou shall not refer to _Lord Dante_ as "Leatherface".
127. Thou shall not headbang while fighting the _Noise Marines_.
128. Thou shall not tag and bag _Squats_, even if they're an "endangered specy".
129. Thou shall not call _Logan Grimnar_, "Fido".
130. Thou shall not trade make-up tricks with the _Eldars_.


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

couldn't see it yet

131.Thou shall not use a lasgun to burn ants
132.Thou shall not use a lasgun as a aimer for your boltgun


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

133. No, the _Spear of Russ_ is not "great to pole vault".
134. No, the _Deathwatch_ doesn't choose its livery to pick up goth chicks.
135. No, a mint pre-heresy Thousand Son armor doesn't interest Ragnar Blackmane.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thou shall not refer to a Chaplain as a Black and white space marine on a black and white bike....seriously
Thou shall not mention the commander's daughter or....you know what? I'm not even gonna finish....
Thou shall not serve turkey on a storm shield
Thou shall not use a lasgun to cook (it won't have enough power anyhow)
Thou shall not throw off the Emperor's holy groove
Thou shall not attempt to make a pun about a sister with a flamer by saying she is "hot"
Thou shall not make jokes about the Sgt.'s mother
Thou shall never say "That's what she said" about anything anyone says in battle
The Crozius Arcanum is not "the whuppin' stick"
....well it is...just don't call it that...


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

145. No, the _Black Legion_ doesn't feel like "lighting up".
146. Thou shall not trade your _Rhino_ for one of those "so cooler and pimpy _Juggernaught of Khorne_".
147. No, _Magnus the Red_ won't be fooled if you dress your squad as sheeps.
148. Thou shall not humm Joe Cocker's "you can keep your hat on" when the _Chaplain_ takes his armor off.
149. Thou shall not sing Noir Desir's "Tostaki" while pummeling _Banshees_.
150. Thou shall not refer to _Lord Mephiston_ as "Brother Midnight".


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thou shall not tell a brother captain his shoes are untied
Thou shall not say Dante wears a manthong
Thou shall not ask "how's it hangin'?"
Thou shall not "accidentally" remove a Banshee's armour
Thou shall not invite an Adeptus Sororitas to a wet t-shirt contest
Thou shall not refer to the sisters repentia as "gimps"
Thou shall not express gay pride
Thou shall not make black jokes about the Salamanders
Thou shall not "strut"
No, the Inquisitor is not a "Pimp" and his retinue is not made up of "hoes"
No, an Adeptas Sororitas is not a "nice piece o' ASS"
If thou use heavy weapons, thou must work the ASS
No, Abbadon's topknot is not "awesome" and no, you don't want one just like it
Thou must not complain that another chapters symbol is cooler than yours
No it is not the "Knife-bringer" and the "Reciever"
calling it thus causes unneeded laughter during battle and breaks focus


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

166. Thou shall not do the plane after shooting an enemy vehicle with your first shot and thou shall not scream "gooooaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll".
167. Thou shall not "Hi-Five" a _guardsman_. Especially with a _Power-Fist_.
168. Thou shall not sing "Back in Black" when your brother _Blood Angel_ join the _Death Company_.
169. Thou shall not ask _Brother Apothecary_ for blue pills, especially before battling _Daemonettes_.
170. No, the "_Red Rage_" of the _Blood Angel_ isn't the same as the _Adepta Sororitas_' one...


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thou shall not joke about a Blood Angel experiencing the "brown rage" after eating Mexican
Thou shall not "teabag" enemy corpses
Thou shall give Skye rep. XD
Thou shall not try to keep a pet ANYTHING!
Thou shall not ask if a sister is going through her time of the month simply because she has a bad attitude
Thou shall not joke that you could make a silent sister moan
No "Yeah well, your chapter master!" is not a propper comeback
Thou shall not make Monty Python jokes about a recently (or not so recently) dismember Emperors champion
Thou shall not take the Thunderhawk "for a spin"
Thou shall not TP an imperial monestary


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

180. Thou shall not use the sacred Logic Engines to download porn.
181. Thou shall not use a chaos bolter "for its way cool vintage look".
182. Thou shall not charge screaming "WhaaaaAAAAAaaaaarg".
183. Thou shall not refer to the _Culexus Assassin_ as "Humpty Dumpty".
184. Thou shall not use the Chapter Banner to display a classified ad.
185. Thou shall not ask _Dante_ if his real name is "Tony Stark".


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I modified these from Skippy's List (http://skippyslist.com/list/ <--- Worth a read for a good laugh)

Thou shall not use chapter vehicles to “Squish” things.
Thou are not allowed to mount a bayonet on a turret-mounted weapon.
Thou are not qualified to operate any Necron, Tau, Eldar, or Ork armored vehicles.
Thou shall not refer to the Sister Superior as the "were-virgin."
Thou shall not attempt to assemble chapter Rhinos into a "giant battle robot."


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

191. Thou shall not scream "There can be only one" when the _Emperor's Champion_ appears.
192. Thou shall not call Brother Librarian's powers, "Jedi Tricks".
193. Thou shall not sell retirement plans to members of the _Death Company_.
194. Thou shall not refer to _Marneus Calgar_ as "Popeye the Sailor".
195. Thou shall not suggest "Wait and See" strategies against _Tyranids_...


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thou shall not claim the void dragon resides in your pants
Thou shall not say you want a Tau Battlesuit because it looks like a gundam
Thou shall not shout "Now we see the violence inheret in the system! HELP! HELP! I'm being repressed!"
Thou shall not refer to the Emperor's Champion as Darth Vader
Thou shall not write "Exit only" on the rear of a Rhino
No Chuck Norris isn't the Emperor (Is he?)
Thou shall not "team kill"
Thou shall not make comments on "that cool eight-sided star thingy"
Thou shall not shout "For the Furher" towards a Stormtrooper
Thou shall not tell a Battle sister that her power armour makes her butt look big
Thou shall not ask a Space Marine how the weather is up there
Thou shall not go Carnifex tipping
Thou shall not threaten your kids with the idea that the Night Haunter will get them
Thou shall not attempt to pull a fast one on a Dark Angel by shouting "LOOK! A Fallen!"
Thou shall not refer to your company's battlebarge as the "Pimp-waggon"
Thou shall not ask an Inquisitorial priest "Was that little boy good?"
No, Apothecaries will not give you bionics "down there"
Thou shall not play chicken with the Chapter Masters Land Raider
Thou shall not hum the tune of Indianna Jones in a Necron tomb-world
Thou shall not shout "Looky! A shiney!!!"
Do not ask if Mr. T is on a Daemon's A team
Thou shall not attempt a blood drive on a Blood Angel ship


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

196. Thou shalt not burst into the Battle Sisters changing room screaming, "Inquisition! Everybody down!"
197. Thou shalt not have a pet Ork Waaagh!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Thou shall give an Adepta Sororitas your chocolate ration bars if she asks for it, Especially if she is in the period of the 'Red Rage'.
Thou Shallt not make cat sounds when thou sees Eldar Banshees and Adepte Sororitas do battle.
Thou Shallt not refer to the veteran sister superior as the 'big momma'.
Thou shallt not ask if the mistress of the sisters repentia is into kinky SM.
Thou shallt not convert a necron into a washing machine.
Tyrranids are not 'cute'.
Thou shallt not deepstrike into an Adepta Sororitas monastery for a 'panty raid'.
Thou shallt not continually harass the navigater on the battlebarge thinking aloud 'are we there yet?, are we there yet?' during a voyage through the warp.
Thou shallt not refer to the legion of the damned as 'The Righteous dead dudes'.
Thou shallt not be jealous of the imperial guardsmen when the adepta sororitas visit their campsites.
Thou shallt not put a bit and bridle on a carnifex and try and 'ride the bronco'.
Thou shallt not put bumper stickers saying 'Honk if you think I'm sexy.' on Adepta Sororitas Rhinos.
Thou shallt not honk if thouest sees a 'Honk if you think I'm sexy.' bumper sticker on an Adepta Sororitas Rhino.
Thou shallt not make remarks about women driving if thouest sees an Adepta Sororitas Rhino driving up the battlefield.
Thou shallt not offer to 'deposit some geneseed' to an Adepta Sororitas.
Thou shallt not refer to thy honourable brothers of the Grey Knights as 'Those stiffs'.
Thou shallt not modify thy rhino so it becomes a 'low rider'
Thou shallt not use the chapter's landraiders to 'go for a spin and catch some ladies'.
Daemonettes are not 'cute'.
Daemonettes are also not 'Sexy'.
Thou shallt not be envious of Ordo Hereticus Inquisitors because they 'get all the chicks'.
Thou shallt not replace thy chapter master's holy sword with a plastic toy sword.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

198. No, the _Word Bearers_ have nothing to do with the Imperial Mailing Service. Stop sending your bags of letters.
199. No, the _Imperial Guardsmen_ are not "nicely helping you by targeting enemies with their so-called Laser-Quest guns".
200. No, the _Blood Angels_ don't feel faster in their red armors.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

201. Thou shalt not ever be found with this image in your inner sanctum








202. Thou shalt not initiate scouts with a paddle
203. Thou shalt not play beer pong
204. Thou shalt not refer to a brother marine as 'bro'


----------



## heretical by nature (Sep 22, 2009)

BEST THREAD EVER!!!
thou shall not advertise the chapter masters thunderhawk in the 'used vehical for sale' section of the laud hailer
thou shall not shoot thy razorback turret backwards for added 'boost'
thou shall not use landspeeders to pick up Adeptus Sororitas
thou shall not paint moustaches on thy companies dreadnoughts nay terminators
thou shall not throw industrial strenght magnets into embarked drop pods
thou shall not tell a sister repentia to 'loosen up'


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thou shall never shout "I'm fallen and I can't get up" on a Dark Angel's battle barge
No, a slap on the rear is not a brotherly victory gesture
Thou shall not use purity seals as friendly reminders (such as groceries) 
Thou shall not "slow ride" through town with a rhino
Thou shall not refer to Logan Grimnar as Grandpa, Pepaw, or Santa Claus


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

205. Thou shall not scream "Up the Irons" when seeing an _Iron Father_.
206. Thou shall not try to stick service studs on a guardsman forehead.
207. Thou shall not hum the "Imperial March" when your _Chaplain_'s reviewing the troops.
208. No, the _World Eaters_ aren't enticing you to don your blood to a blood bank with their war cry.
209. Thou shall not test your mobile's tunes while chuting in the drop-pod.
210. Thou shall not make sucking sounds when the Sergent congratulates another Marine.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Thou shall not have an Inquisitor purge a planet because you went through a bad break-up
Thou shall not refer to the Inquisitors as "Quizzlers"
Thou shall not tell the brother Apothecary that you are afraid of shots
Thou shall not give "favors" for combat drugs
Thou shall not count "1, 2, 5!"
Thou shall not steal a fellow brothers kill
Thou shall not make forums making fun of Space Marine commandments
Thou shall not piss off Galahad
XD
(This is so fun!)
I'm running out of commandments!!!


----------

